# Ideen für Sport Homepage Logo



## uni (26. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein paar Anregungen für ein Logo - oder Eyecatcher für meine private Homepage.

Zum einen geht es um einen Schriftzug wo der Name der Homepage erscheinen und geklärt werden soll:
WdS (für "W"eil "d"er "S"tadt)

...zum anderen geht es um die Sportart "FAUSTBALL" - die den Ruf hat "Altherrensport" zu sein. Deshalb soll das Logo irgendwas fetziges haben, das junge Leute anspricht und irgendwie dynamisch wirkt.

Ich habe mal eine sporttypische Actionszene in Poser dargestellt und dazu eine 3d-Schrift WdS gemacht, aber irgendwie wirkt alles laienhaft (was ich ja auch bin)...

Bitte liebe Profis, gebt mir mal ein Tipp


----------



## Dark_Fighter (26. September 2004)

Ich finde das ganze von Aufbau her eigentlich schon recht gut, aber etwas zu viel 3D versuch es doch einfach schlicht zu halten und nicht so Effektvoll einfach eine glatte Schrift und die Grafik mit etwas Farbe, aber nicht zu viele.


----------



## uni (26. September 2004)

Hier ist die andere Idee - aber da ist mir die Schrift zu dominant. A propos: 

welche Schriften eignen sich denn, für die Buchstaben "WdS" und welche für die kleinen Buchstaben "eil", "er" und "tadt" ?

Es soll eigentlich das Bild in den Vordergrund und vielleicht ein cooler Effekt (z.B. Scanlines) oder irgendwie eine Farbverfremdung dazu...


----------



## thoru (27. September 2004)

Eine Idee... 


cu
thoru


----------

